# Fishing near The Ohio State University campus.



## kpmac92 (Mar 19, 2011)

As I am sure is the same for most people, when spring rolls around my mind turns to fishing. However, this year is my first year at OSU and I do not know where to fish as I am in the middle of the city. I am considering bringing my poles and tackle down with me when I return from spring break to try to see what I can pull out of the Olentangy River. Being from rural Northeast Ohio, I am used to fishing small ponds and Lake Erie. So my question is basically what sort of fish are in the Olentangy near campus (if any, it usually looks pretty nasty down there) and how do I go about catching them (baits/tactics)? Also are there any better (cleaner) spots near campus to fish?


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey i fished the tangy a couple time last year when I was staying in the dorms, like you said it isn't the cleanest river around but that comes along with fishing in the city. When I fished it last year I fished the lowhead dam by dodridge st and managed a couple small crappies and smallmouth on 2 inch twister tails. I also know there's a lowhead dam on 5th that people fish, I'm not sure if they wade it or not. Although I wouldn't recommmend wading any body of water that you aren't familiar with. Hope this helps, goodluck


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Try below 5th avenue (all the way to downtown). Lots of deep holes and good habitat. Also, North of campus in the free-flowing regions. Lots of smallies and a few toothy critters.


----------



## kpmac92 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ill try those as soon as I go back down next week for spring quarter.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

the pool above the 5th can also yield some good fish along the bike path. Dont let the nasty appearence fool you. But please wash after you fish it due to the CSO's. I always would use twistertails and small spinnerbaits and would catch some decent largemouth down towards the 5th dam and some footballs of smallmouths up towards lane.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget to try top water baits down there..... Pop-R's and try white buzzbaits, Zara spooks. Those smallies love them.

Good luck!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

When I was at OSU I fished below fifth avenue dam all the time. It's a great spot for smallies, cats, saugeye, white bass (especially the run), carp. It's a great spot for bowfishing during the carp spawn  As for eating, I know some guys that would (you know who you are) but I never did. White roadrunners are the way to go


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> When I was at OSU I fished below fifth avenue dam all the time. It's a great spot for smallies, cats, saugeye, white bass (especially the run), carp. It's a great spot for bowfishing during the carp spawn  As for eating, I know some guys that would (you know who you are) but I never did. White roadrunners are the way to go


Don't listen to him...I distinctly remember eating two greenlawn saugeye with I_Shock and drinking a couple Milwaukees Best in the process...

The real question is: What is more toxic? Greenlawn saugeye or Milwakees Best?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah whatever... i can't believe i drank that crap


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Acting all high and mighty now that you're a millionaire


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're an OSU student and like to bass fish, check out the OSU Bass Fishing club. It's a great chance to meet other students who love bass fishing, as well as have the opportunity to compete in college tournaments. It's a blast. Check them out at www.osubassfishing.com


----------



## wahsup13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cap'n Karl said:


> If you're an OSU student and like to bass fish, check out the OSU Bass Fishing club. It's a great chance to meet other students who love bass fishing, as well as have the opportunity to compete in college tournaments. It's a blast. Check them out at www.osubassfishing.com


While our main focus is definitely bass fishing, we have many members that fish for other species also. I think we are planning on having our first spring meeting the second week of spring quarter. If you are interested, take a look at the site and send us an email so we can add you to the email list!

p.s. hi cap'n kyle haha


----------



## kpmac92 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I finally made it out today, nabbed a couple of small panfish and a decent bass with a little fake crayfish grub. I still need to get to a bait shop and stock up on some stuff. I've been told R&R sports in German Villiage is the best place near campus. Any other suggestions? Also I will definately check out the bass fishing club.


----------



## JTheado (Feb 27, 2011)

If you're looking to stock up on some stuff, head to a gander mountain. That place is fishing heaven.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

This can be "hit" or "miss", but I have caught some good smallies (up to 16.5")off the lowhead at Como Park during the summer at night. Not much luck during the day though(few numbers and nearly all dinks). Its about 3 miles north of campus in clintonville. I walk on the dam when the water is low(I can't advocate this and don't even consider it if you can't swim) and typically use an 11 or 13 floating rapala. I get em both above and below. This was 2-5 years ago when I lived in clintonville.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Don't listen to him...I distinctly remember eating two greenlawn saugeye with I_Shock and drinking a couple Milwaukees Best in the process...
> 
> The real question is: What is more toxic? Greenlawn saugeye or Milwakees Best?


Are we talking regular beast or beast ice?


----------

